# GH for tightening skin



## grizz (Sep 30, 2018)

I've see a few people say GH works wonders for tightening loose skin after weight loss. Any truth to that?

Essentially, my wife and I have had all the kids we're gonna have and she's dropped down to her weight from back in college. Kids can kind of stretch the skin in the midsection out a little, and she'd rather not do surgery if something else works well. It's not a lot of skin, it's just a little loose for her to be happy in a two piece.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 30, 2018)

I feel like with HGH my skin, hair and nails are all better, not to mention it keeps my midsection tight and lean as well.


----------



## squatster (Oct 1, 2018)

Is going to take a little time for it to work for skin but it does- the other healthy eating- and putting baby oil on in shower and a light rinse- keep the skin moist


----------



## grizz (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, we're not expecting it to work overnight, but maybe give it a run for 6-8 months and see how it goes.


----------



## odin (Oct 1, 2018)

It could definitely help. HGH is great for skin and healing. I would also recommend a good multi vitamin and extra zinc.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 1, 2018)

grizz said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yeah, we're not expecting it to work overnight, but maybe give it a run for 6-8 months and see how it goes.



Exactly, its something that happens gradually over time with HGH.
6-8 months is a good range to see how it works for you.


----------



## striffe (Oct 2, 2018)

What dose are you thinking about? I would start at 1iu and she shouldn't need more than 2iu daily. Over the long term it should help with her skin. Pick a brand that is known for less water retention. Some brands may cause water retention even at a low dose.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Keeps mid section supa tight!


----------



## grizz (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks brothers. 1 IU a day for 2 months to see how that works, then up to 2 if we need more. I've been thinking of giving it a run myself since I'm stay so damn beat up from the dumbass training I do.


----------



## ketsugo (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve been non stop for like 18 years never heard or seen .although added to your AAS cycle it will help lean you out


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 17, 2018)

Def works just takes time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

everyone is different the key is it takes time to work its magic


----------

